#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  特殊稱號勳章全面更新(4/19)

## 狼王白牙

*系統公告:*

基於發文數而發放的特殊稱號勳章已一年多沒更新

今天一次更新完成

此勳章目前仍然是管理員爪工作業, 並無系統自動化
抱歉讓大家久等了

----------

